# Homevisit needed-New York



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Anyone available to do a homevisit in Putnam Valley, New York? Let me know and thanks for considering.
Maureen


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

what part of NY is this?


----------



## mlw987m (Jun 5, 2009)

I believe it's Westchester County, a little too far from me


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Putnam Valley Downstate NY Homevisit help*

Still needing this done....anyone??

_I changed the title so maybe people in that area will see it and added the link below to a map (I hope). Jean_

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=putn...01,4.927368&z=8


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Putnam Valley Downstate NY Homevisit help*

Hi Maureen,

Have you had any luck with the home visit yet? I live in Westchester and might be able to help, but I've never done a home visit before. Is there a checklist of things to look for? 

Terri


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Putnam Valley Downstate NY Homevisit help*

That would be great Terry I will p.m you with info.

Thanks so much!!


----------

